# Is it Worth Trying for MBBS?



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all.

I did really bad in the UHS test (535/1100). I really needed to get good marks in the mcat since my equivalence for fsc is 65%. My equivalence for matric was 81%. This makes my total percentage an extremely disappointing 58% 

I know government colleges are completely out of the question. Is it worth applying to private medical colleges in islamabad or lahore? Can I get admissions any where? 

My parents still want me to try. I don't think it's worth it. What do you guys think?


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

hmm you can tryy in overseas seats .. if you can afford the fee even my aggregate is 64% and I'm sure i can't get into any private med college for mbbs on local pakistani seats


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

You could opt for BDS too by the way.. It will be cmpleted in 5 years compared to 7 years of MBBS. And MBBS is too challenging. Don't mind but I think if we can't secure great marks with only these Fsc books, how can we pass each MBBS year. My aggregate is also not good, it's 72% and I am going to try for BDS seat at Islamic International. Though I know I can easily get in MBBS of Isra Medical College but why make yourself suffer for 7 years??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

... BDS is 4 years, MBBS is 5 years.
One cannot tell ones aptitude simply by basing the judgement on a broken system of education that has been unchanged for over 15 years, much less re-edited and corrected.

Please either give correct information or stay silent on the matter. Besides that, yes, BDS is a very good option as well, znb, and a bit easier then MBBS/shorter then MBBS, so if you want you could try for that in LMDC or perhaps Islamic.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

According to the newest information, MBBS degree will not be granted to any student unless he/she completes 2 years of House Job. That makes a complete MBBS degree of 7 years nd BDS has 1 year house job making it a course of 5 years. This is the correct information.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

When did this happen? do you have any official source? please do share if thats the case


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Go to the PMDC site bro..and check it out yourself. It is official sir!


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

What's the difference between foreign and overseas seat? I have been informed by some aunty that there are some overseas seats in GOVERNMENT medical colleges like Sargodha but there fees would be just like that of private institute so I wanted to know is that true? People says that degree from government college is valued much more as compared to private institutes degree which urges me to retake the MCAT if that's true? Any reply will be really helpful.Thanks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

There is no real difference, except there are those who have foreign nationality, and those who have dual nationaly [Pakistani + another]. Yes govt. schools do have foreign seats reserved. No the degree is not really different from that of private colleges AFAIK, since both get degrees issued by UHS, the difference would probably be the huge disparity in fee's, and the patient exposure.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Dude, house job/foundation year is 1 year in duration. The house job of 1 year is divided into rotations in different allied subjects under Medicine and Surgery and Gyn/Obs. It's one year of internship and 5 years of medical education equaling 6 years. I would really like you to show me where you saw it on PMDC's website. Haha :/ It's of One Year ONLY.


----------

